#  > Engineering Entrance Exam Resources/Ask the Experts - For U.G. Entrance Exams >  > Chemistry Resources & Related Discussions >  >  Chemistry IIT/AIEEE Coaching Material: CHEMICAL KINETICS - Theory, Questions & Answers

## FaaDoO-Engineer

Exclusive IIT/AIEEE coaching centre material for CHEMICAL KINETICS. Please find it in the attachment.





  Similar Threads: Chemistry IIT/AIEEE Coaching Material: BASIC CONCEPTS IN CHEMISTRY  - Theory, Questions & Answers Chemistry IIT/AIEEE Coaching Material: CHEMICAL BONDING - Theory, Questions & Answers Chemistry IIT/AIEEE Coaching Material: CHEMICAL EQUILIBRIUM-I - Theory, Questions & Answers Chemistry IIT/AIEEE Coaching Material: ELECTRO CHEMISTRY - Theory, Questions & Answers Chemistry IIT/AIEEE Coaching Material: SURFACE CHEMISTRY - Theory, Questions & Answers

----------


## Vikasvr

Could You please send few ebooks pdf for iitjee

----------


## meenakshi boni

i thnk u would more improve d material...

nd i like d description of chemical kinetics

----------

